
I spent 29 years in solitary confinement | Robert King - yungchin
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/aug/28/29-years-solitary-confinement-robert-king
======
markstansbury
I'm speechless.

------
exit
you know when the aliens finally stumble upon us, they aren't going to walk up
an shake hands. they aren't even going to acknowledge our excited radio
messages and flashing lights.

they're just going to vaporize the whole thing, like how you'd put any sick
diseased animal you happen to stumble upon out of its misery.

------
jacquesm
Stuff like this makes the US look so unbelievably backward.

------
whimsy
Solitary confinement is every bit as horrific as waterboarding.

------
lelele
Thanks for sharing.

